# aloe vera juice



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I just started drinking a small glass a day. In another thread someone mentioned it to be good for acne. I tried looking to see what else its good for but had no luck. Tyia


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I use it for colds and sore throats. I love the stuff. Knocks out a sore throat in no time.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks! Next time I get a sore throat ill be sure to drink some. Also can you buy it without the pulp, if so where? I like the juice but i can not seem to drink the pulp. Thanks!


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

I use if for inner pain. I have colon problems and lots of pain sometimes. I drink Aloe Vera to ease the inner pain. Also for irritation of the throat. It works for me. 
I get Aloe Vera juice (no pulp) at our local Health food store. The brand name is , Lily Of The Valley. (*_*)


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

It's good as a general tonic. My mother used to take it for her arthritis, and it seemed to help. I find it very refreshing, and it's amazing for quenching thirst on hot days.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, I'm so glad to see this thread! I sell the Aloe juice with Watkins and have been trying to get up the courage to try it! Can anyone tell me what it tastes like?

www.robomomsolutions.com

Debbie


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I would describe it as kind of citrus like and mildly sweet.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

The juice i described above was aloe vera king from korea. It was the first one i found. Now i found lilly of the desert, this one tastes like apple cider vinger to me.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I went to the health food store today. I bought Georges aloe vera juice. It tastes like water! I have discoverd that not all juice tastes the same.


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

bluhollow-lady said:


> I use if for inner pain. I have colon problems and lots of pain sometimes. I drink Aloe Vera to ease the inner pain. Also for irritation of the throat. It works for me.
> I get Aloe Vera juice (no pulp) at our local Health food store. The brand name is , Lily Of The Valley.


OOPS! the Name is *"Lilly Of The Desert" * Aloe Vera juice with no pulp.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Aloe Vera Juice can usually be found at a pharmacy. CVS carries it in small quantities. I think it was about $10 for 10 ounces, but KMart has Fruit of the Earth brand $10 for a 3+ liter jug. I think they're is organic, too.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I really disliked Lilley of the dessert. I just could not get past the taste.


----------



## PennyJ (Mar 31, 2008)

Just have to ask if it's okay to mix it in with other juices & how much is a good amount to drink at a time? How much per day?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

yes its fine to mix with other liquids. on the website http://www.georgesaloe.com/liquids.htm it says 2oz twice a day. this is the brand i have.


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

Dreamy said:


> I really disliked Lilley of the dessert. I just could not get past the taste.


Hi dreamy and penny:** I don't drink Aloe Vera Juice straight. I don't like it straight. I ALWAYS put mine in pure fruit juice, no sugar in fruit juices I use. I don't believe you will find any pure Aloe Vera Juice that will actually taste good alone. Of course that is all relative. Some Folks may like it.
So with that in mind just know you need to blend it with your favorite pure fruit juice.  You won't mind it than. And don't give up on it, ok?


----------



## PennyJ (Mar 31, 2008)

I am taking evening primrose, flax seed oil, and borage oil. Will it be okay to take the aloe juice along with these items? I've never tried aloe juice, but since reading that it helps with pain, I'm thinking that it's worth a try


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

bluhollow-lady said:


> Hi dreamy and penny:** I don't drink Aloe Vera Juice straight. I don't like it straight. I ALWAYS put mine in pure fruit juice, no sugar in fruit juices I use. I don't believe you will find any pure Aloe Vera Juice that will actually taste good alone. Of course that is all relative. Some Folks may like it.
> So with that in mind just know you need to blend it with your favorite pure fruit juice.  You won't mind it than. And don't give up on it, ok?


Thanks! mabey after this jug of George's is gone ill try that agian.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Wal mart sells it too - usually by the vitamin section. Think it is gallon sized jugs.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Heck, i didn't even know you could buy it in bottles! until i read this thread i thought you were all squeezing it from your plants. i know, i'm so stupid sometimes i shouldn't be allowed out without supervision. i do intend to check out walmart tomorrow to see if they sell it. ~Georgia.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi,

My wife is looking for this juice. She has tried Georges Aloe and likes it, but I wonder how good it is with the processing it goes through.

Has anyone tried Now Foods - Aloe Farm Aloe Vera Juice? Does it taste good, and does it help with digestive issues?

It sounds like the Lilly of the desert is too strong tasting. If anyone else has preferences, I would be really interested in hearing.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

just wanted to say proceed with caution. I "heard" aloe vera juice injested can cause stomach cancer. My MIL drank it like a fish, and sure enough, she got stomach cancer.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

wyld thang said:


> just wanted to say proceed with caution. I "heard" aloe vera juice injested can cause stomach cancer. My MIL drank it like a fish, and sure enough, she got stomach cancer.


Thats good to know, thanks for the warning.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Dreamy said:


> Thats good to know, thanks for the warning.


you're welcome dreamy, I was nervous about posting that here


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

wyld thang said:


> you're welcome dreamy, I was nervous about posting that here


Better safe than sorry, I always say.


----------

